# Pieces for upcoming show



## jclark58 (Feb 1, 2008)

Below are several piece recently completed for an upcoming show.  





Curly African Sumac Bowl 15" diameter 3 3/8" tall, this one needs a bit more UV exposure to darken up.




Curly African Sumac Bowl 14 1/2" diameter 2 1/2" tall




Curly African Sumac platter, 13" diameter, 1 3/8"




Same platter as above, before being expose to UV light to darken the wood.




One more Curly Acrican Sumac plate, 10" diameter 1 3/8" tall, before UV light exposure.

Thanks for looking.
Jason


----------



## Kalai (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Jason, very nice set of turnings, I like the style and the wood, it all looks good.  Keep up the good work, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## vick (Feb 1, 2008)

Glad you won't be at the next club meeting.  Your turnings would make mine look bad [B)]


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice!!! so will all woods react like that to uv light?


----------



## jclark58 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike,  I think all of these except for the plate at the bottom have all been seen at the club already.

Jason


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice turnings!!! I'm really starting to like the african sumac.


----------



## R2 (Feb 1, 2008)

You have hit upon good design elements with these pieces. The shpes are simple and pleasing.[^]
 I would personally have done something with the bottom of the 3rd platter. you might find it will comee adrift as time marches on.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work. I had no idea that UV changed the colour of some woods so drastically.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 6, 2008)

very nice work.


----------



## dbriski (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you have a specific UV lamp or lighting tent of some sort, or do you just stick it in the sun?


----------



## vick (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbriski_
> 
> Do you have a specific UV lamp or lighting tent of some sort, or do you just stick it in the sun?


I not sure how often Jason checks here so I gave this a couple days before I answered for him .
I am pretty sure he just puts them out in the sun.  Their were three of us (all IAP members) that cut up and liberated several African Sumac trees that were knocked down for construction by my house last May.

I personally just put the out by my pool deck and leave it their all day.  Flip it the next day so each side gets a full day of sun.  Not sure exactly how Jason does it though.


----------



## vick (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doddman70_
> 
> so will all woods react like that to uv light?


Not sure exactly but I think most wood will darken with prolonged UV exposure but to much different degrees.  African Sumac is a bit extreme on how much it changes and how quickly.

for example 
Carob will turn redish if left in the sun but nothing like this.

Mulberry will go from yellow to a dark brown with UV exposure but it seems to take several days for it to fully change.

I know Cherry will darken with UV exposure but we don't get Cherry around here so I am not sure how long it would take.


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 16, 2008)

Great work. Good luck at the show.


----------

